
Show HN: JPipe – sed/awk using js expressions - sharafian
https://github.com/sharafian/jpipe
======
fiatjaf
Some time ago I tried writing a terminal environment that would fit better for
people familiar with JS and Python. I failed miserably, but I still think it
would be a good idea.

[http://xon.sh/](http://xon.sh/) is something related, but my idea was to make
more interesting use of pipes, like passing structured data.

------
fiatjaf
Good to have these things. See also
[https://github.com/Russell91/pythonpy](https://github.com/Russell91/pythonpy)
and [https://github.com/alecthomas/pawk](https://github.com/alecthomas/pawk)

